

Fuck trends, long live decisions - restreitinho
http://restreitinho.com/2011/12/26/predictions-decisions-and-settling/

======
pjscott
His list of decisions is too vague! They need concrete instantiations, things
he can actually _do_ , or they're going to be just nice-sounding generalities
to ponder. (I've been burned by this personally.)

I'll give an example. Suppose a college student decides "I will take charge of
my education and be motivated to learn." This is a nice idea, but it's easy to
lose sight of such high ideals when your daily routine is so immediate and
distracting. Something more concrete might be, "I will read at least one
interesting journal article each day for the next month, marking each day on
the calendar." With this sort of decision, you will know if you are doing it
or not, and it can become a routine.

Don't decide to get better at writing; decide what you're going to write, then
write it while deliberately trying to write well. Don't decide to "become
relevant or GTFO"; come up with some plausible ways to become relevant, try
some non-null subset of them, and see how it goes.

------
bchjam
Making decisions is active.

Spotting trends is passive.

They complement each other, like a feedback loop.

------
drhowarddrfine
This guy doesn't know the difference between tracking trends and
"predictions". Trends are based on decisions already made.

